# Error 3E en Lavarropa Samsung WF1904WPU



## totoxxx2020 (Ene 6, 2021)

Tengo problema de Error 3e en mi Lavarropa *S*amsung wf1904wpu, control*é* los carbones del motor y estaba*n* bien, lo probé independientemente y gira el motor, por lo cual supongo que puede ser el cableado, el sensor *H*all o la plaqueta... Pero necesitaría una ayuda para testear ésto... Se usar el multímetro pero no se por dónde empezar..... Ahora subo unas fotos para ver si me puede ayudar a que debería testear con el multímetro desde el motor a la plaqueta

El tema es que cuando est*á* desconectada la ficha te tira el error inmediatamente al querer hacer la prueba de centrifugado, y lo hace igual con la ficha conectada...cuando revis*é* el motor e hice las pruebas*,* al conectarlo andu*v*o y al querer lavar dejo de funcionar....el motor anda bien, con los carbones, el tacómetro.
Ahora en la plaqueta cómo se cual es el encargado de darme energia? *T*endr*í*a q*ue* seguir con la continuidad los cables que llegan a las bobinas del motor? Si lo pruebo con lampara de 40 *W* me tendr*í*a que tirar igual corriente por mas que me salte el error?




El tema es que cuando esta desconectada la ficha te tira el error inmediatamente al querer hacer la prueba de centrifugado, y lo hace igual con la ficha conectada...cuando revise el motor e hice las pruebas al conectarlo andubo y al querer lavar dejo de funcionar....el motor anda bien, con los carbones, el tacómetro.
Ahora en la plaqueta como se cual es el encargado de darme energia? tendria q seguir con el continuidad los cables que llegan a las bobinas del motor? Si lo pruebo con lampara de 40w me tendria que tirar igual corriente por mas que me salte el error?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2021)

Ya intentaste resetearla dejándola desenchufada media hora ?


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Ene 6, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya intentaste resetearla dejándola desenchufada media hora ?


Si


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 6, 2021)

¿Intentaste lo que Samsung menciona al respecto?


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Ene 10, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¿Intentaste lo que Samsung menciona al respecto?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 259975


*H*ola*,* no es la solución,  debe ser un problema de conexión plaqueta  *por*q*ue* el otro día lo prendí y funcion*ó* normal con 3 lavados diferentes, al día siguiente otra vez error, hoy seguía tirando error hice prueba de centrifugado error de nuevo prueba enjuague , centrifugado y funcion*ó*......


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 10, 2021)

Mira soldaduras frias, conexiones sulfatadas/oxidadas, pistas cortadas.
Si no se ven pistas cortadas, tester en modo continuidad, y mientras mides, retuerse un poco la plaqueta sin llegar a quebrarla...
Puede que esté corrupto alguna memoria o firmware


----------



## totoxxx2020 (Ene 12, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Mira soldaduras frias, conexiones sulfatadas/oxidadas, pistas cortadas.
> Si no se ven pistas cortadas, tester en modo continuidad, y mientras mides, retuerse un poco la plaqueta sin llegar a quebrarla...
> Puede que esté corrupto alguna memoria o firmware



Ok mañana me voy a fijar a ver si veo algo de eso.


----------



## Rodrigo2020 (Mar 31, 2021)

Buenas tardes, estoy exactamente con el mismo problema. Probé motor por separado y anda perfecto. Ahora voy a probar con el filtro. No encontré soldaduras frías en la plaqueta, ni pistas dañadas, ni nada raro. Ahora voy a verificar cableado con continuidad uno por uno, los del motor. Y te comento. No sé cómo te fué con el lavarropas. Este también es un Samsung, mismo modelo.


----------



## adrian1968 (Jun 24, 2021)

Rodrigo2020 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, estoy exactamente con el mismo problema. Probé motor por separado y anda perfecto. Ahora voy a probar con el filtro. No encontré soldaduras frías en la plaqueta, ni pistas dañadas, ni nada raro. Ahora voy a verificar cableado con continuidad uno por uno, los del motor. Y te comento. No sé cómo te fué con el lavarropas. Este también es un Samsung, mismo modelo.



Hola Rodrigo, yo tengo el mismo problema y descubrí en la placa de potencia igual que la que subiste vos volado un diodo de superficie , y se condice a lo que vos comentás, lo desenchufaba y andaba varios lavados bien y después volvía a fallar, estoy en busca del repuesto, cuando se lo cambie te comento que yo probé todo, cambié carbones al motor hasta que descubrí desarmando la placa el diodo volado , espero que te ayude , solo un consejo , no me dedico a reparación de lavarropas , solo un técnico.
Saludos.


----------



## cawaron (Jul 1, 2021)

Supongo que ya o la has arreglado o tirado, pero yo que no soy electrónico, pero si le meto mano a todo lo que pillo, en las lavadoras con problemas de motor lo primero que miro es el triac y casi nunca falla, lo ponen muy justo, para que en cuanto se hace viejita la lavadora y le chirrían los cojinetes se rompe y ya tienen 200€ de placa por una pieza de 1€, todo pensado, cuando ésto pasa ya no hay garantía.


----------



## Romarcas (Jun 30, 2022)

Hola! Estoy con el mismo problema, cambie carbones, funciono bien un par de semanas y volvió a arrojar el error 3E. Como solucionaron ustedes??


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Jun 30, 2022)

El error 3E en lavadoras Samsung es uno de los más frecuentes que suelen encontrarse los propietarios de esta marca de lavadoras. El error 3E en si puede ser debido a varias causas, vamos a ver las causas más típicas para este tipo de problema y los modos para solucionar cada uno de ellos:

*1.- Haga un reseteo completo de su Lavadora Samsung,*

Para ello apague y desenchufe la lavadora durante unos 2 o 3 minutos. En el caso de que el error 3E apareciera por un fallo electrónico, o problema de comunicación esporádico el hecho de desenchufar la lavadora durante varios minutos, reseteará el panel electrónico eliminando dicho error. esta prueba es conveniente hacerla con muchos de los codigos de error.

*2.- Comprobar las conexiones de los cables del motor.*

Otro de los problemas más frecuentes que puede provocar el código de error 3E en lavadoras Samsung suele ser por problemas de conexión de los cables del motor. Revisé todos y cada uno de los cables del motor de la lavadora quitando la la tapa trasera. Conviene revisar que las conexiones de cada uno de los cablesestán en buen estado y no hay ninguna suelta, quemada o derretida

*3.- Comprobar los cables de la placa de control de la lavadora.*

Al igual que en el motor, tambien la placa de control puede tener uno de sus canales o conexiones sueltas o defectuosas. Conviene, en estos casos, ir soltando y volviendo a conectar cada uno de los cables por separado comporbando que todos y cada uno de ellos están correctamente.

*4.- Comprobar el sensor de posicion de rotor (sensor Hall).*

El sensor de posición del rotor (o Sensor Hall) controla el motor de la lavadora para cerciorarse de que funciona correctamente y en el momento adecuado durante cada uno de los ciclos de de lavado. Suele estar situado en la pàrte posterior de la lavadora. En este caso conviene revisar, al igual que en los apartados anteriores, todo el cableado que alimenta dicho sensor. Conviene igualmente, testearlo con un multimetro para comprobar que no esta averiado y funciona correctamente.

*5.- Sustituir el motor de la lavadora.*

Si el resto de puntos está bien puede ser que el motor de su lavadora esté defectuoso, pruebe a sustituirlo por uno nuevo (ver recambios de motores para lavadoras Samsung) o pongase en contacto con un Servicio Técnico de Lavadoras Samsung para recibir asistencia precisa, ya que este tipo de repuestos tienen un coste elevado y puede ser qu eno emrezca la pena efectuar la reparación si esta no está en garantía.

¿CUÁNDO APARECE EL CÓDIGO DE ERROR 3E EN LA LAVADORA SAMSUNG?​


> El código 3E tiene análogos con una decodificación similar. Se trata de los siguientes códigos de error: 3E1, 3E2, 3E3, 3E4, 3C, 3C1, 3C2, 3C3, 3C4, EA, 8E, 8E1, 8C, 8C1. La apariencia de EA es típica de las lavadoras Samsung de la producción de 2008. Los códigos de error 8E, 8E1, 8С, 8С1 aparecen en los dispositivos fabricados antes de 2013.


Si su máquina no tiene pantalla, preste atención a las luces encendidas: 60°C y 40°C. Los indicadores de modo parpadean.




Código de error de lavadora Samsung 3E sin pantalla

Sin ningún motivo, la lavadora Samsung emite el error 3E muy raramente. Muy a menudo, dicho código aparece en etapas específicas de lavado. Significa un cierto patrón. La lavadora muestra el problema cuando se enciende el código 3Е, 3Е1, 3Е2, 3Е3, 3Е4, 3С, 3С1, 3С2, 3С3, 3С4. Ocurre durante:

El tambor girando en el momento en que comienza el programa;
Enjuague de ropa;
Girando, cuando la máquina gira un poco el tambor y emite la señal 3E.
¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA EL ERROR?​



¿Qué sucede si la lavadora Samsung muestra el código 3E, 8E, EA? En la mayoría de los casos, indica un mal funcionamiento en el funcionamiento del sensor de pasillo o del motor. Los análogos del código 3E tienen la siguiente decodificación:


EA es similar al código 3E, que se muestra en los primeros modelos de lavadoras Samsung;
El error 3E1, 3Е2, 3Е3, 3Е4, 3С, 3С1, 3С2, 3С3, 3С4 también informa sobre un mal funcionamiento del sensor de tacómetro;
El código 8Е, 8С, 8С1 indica problemas en el sensor de vibración, instalado en los modelos modernos de lavadoras Samsung;
Señales 3C sobre la reducción de la potencia del motor de las lavadoras.

LAS RAZONES DEL ERROR.​


Lavadora Samsung con sensor Hall (tacho)

La lavadora puede mostrar el error 3E cuando:

Carga excesiva del tambor con ropa;
Atascamiento de objetos extraños entre el tambor y el tanque;
El mal funcionamiento temporal en el módulo de control;
La falla del sensor de pasillo;
falla del sensor de vibración;
El debilitamiento de la correa de transmisión;
Reducción de la potencia del motor, que es posible debido a escobillas desgastadas o devanados rotos;
Mal funcionamiento del módulo de control.
Cosas tan comunes como la sobrecarga del tambor con ropa pueden provocar la aparición del código de error e3. Si pones muy poca ropa, puede aparecer el error 3E. Este código señala el atasco del tambor debido a objetos extraños atrapados entre el tanque y el tambor. El motor no tiene suficiente potencia para superar el atasco.

El sensor de tacómetro completo se quemó y la ruptura de la conexión con él puede causar el error 3E. Si la lavadora Samsung está equipada con un sensor de vibración en lugar del sensor Hall, ocurre el mismo problema. Además, el error 3E puede indicar la pérdida de potencia del motor debido a escobillas desgastadas o devanados rotos.

El sensor de tacómetro puede proporcionar señales incorrectas. Se refiere a la oxidación del anillo magnético o del eje del motor. Además, la suciedad se interpone entre el eje del motor y el anillo del sensor Hall. Causa los mismos problemas. La atenuación de la señal del sensor tacométrico o su desaparición periódica pueden hacer referencia a la mala fijación de este sensor al motor. Todo esto también puede generar el código de error 3E.




Correa de transmisión debilitada en lavadora Samsung

Una correa de transmisión debilitada es una de las causas más raras del error 3E y su ocurrencia análoga. Debido a este problema, el motor puede comenzar a girar y hacer girar el tambor. Entonces, el sistema de autodiagnóstico de la lavadora lo toma como problemas con el motor. Por lo tanto, emite la falla 3E.

COMO RESOLVER EL PROBLEMA
Una vez que haya descubierto los motivos de los códigos de problemas en la lavadora, aprenda cómo solucionarlos usted mismo. Esto es lo que necesita para eliminar el error:


Cuando la lavadora se sobrecargue, apáguela y saque el exceso de ropa. A continuación, vuelva a iniciar el dispositivo.
Cuando el tambor esté atascado, retire el objeto extraño a través del orificio del elemento calefactor. Para obtener el calentador, debe quitar la pared frontal de la técnica.
Si el control falla temporalmente, apague la máquina. Saque el cable de la red durante unos minutos. Luego, enciéndelo de nuevo.
Cambie el sensor Hall quemado por uno nuevo. (Desatornille la pared posterior del dispositivo, retire la correa de transmisión para que no interfiera. Retire el cableado del motor y desatornille la pieza. Retire el sensor Hall viejo del motor e instale uno nuevo)
_Cómo reemplazar el sensor Hall (tacho) de la lavadora Samsung_

Revise las escobillas del motor y cámbielas si es necesario. (Puedes encontrar pequeños tornillos en el cuerpo por los lados. Desatorníllalos para quitar las varillas de grafito. Se llaman escobillas porque rozan la parte móvil del motor colector y se pueden borrar. Si esto sucede con al menos una escobilla, cambia ambas cosas)

_Cómo reemplazar las escobillas de carbón en la lavadora Samsung_

Si la conexión con las escobillas de carbón está rota, revise y limpie el elemento. (Limpie a fondo el anillo magnético interno de óxido y suciedad. Esta acción restaurará el contacto. Además, verifique la integridad del cable de alimentación del sensor y su contacto).



Anillo magnético interior del Samsung antes y después de la limpieza

Con el debilitamiento de la correa de transmisión, cambie esta pieza.
Si el módulo de control falla, suelde los elementos quemados en la placa. Además, es posible que deba reemplazar completamente el módulo.
Conclusión​Si las señales del tacómetro del motor se ingresan menos de 2 durante 2 segundos después de que se haya iniciado el motor de accionamiento principal, se producirá este error en los motores de escobillas normales y los motores de accionamiento directo:

Revise las escobillas de carbón si están instaladas
Comprobar el condensador del motor
Comprobar motor
Verifique el tacómetro del motor
Verifique todas las conexiones y bloques al motor.
Verifique las conexiones en el módulo de control principal
Compruebe el módulo de control principal
¿Qué significa 3E en mi lavadora Samsung?
El código de error 3E indica que el sensor Hall está dando una señal incorrecta. El tacómetro podría fallar o perder contacto con el tablero de control. Es posible que entren objetos extraños entre el tambor y las paredes del tanque, sobrecargue la lavadora con ropa, reduzca la potencia del motor, afloje la correa de transmisión, rompa el módulo principal.

¿Qué es 3E en la lavadora Samsung?
El error 3E está relacionado con el tacómetro. Lo más probable es que dejó de enviar señales al módulo de control debido a un cable roto o una falla mecánica. Otras razones incluyen sobrecargar el tambor, dejar caer objetos extraños en el tanque, reducir la potencia del motor eléctrico y dañar la correa de transmisión o la placa de circuito.

¿Cómo soluciono el error 3E en mi lavadora Samsung?
Hay varias formas de corregir el error 3E según su causa. El primero es reducir la cantidad de cosas en el tambor y eliminar todo lo innecesario del tanque. El segundo es restaurar el tacómetro (instalar un nuevo sensor, reparar el cableado). El tercero es reemplazar los elementos defectuosos (escobillas desgastadas, bobinado del motor, correa, placa de circuito impreso).


----------

